
This mom gave her son an 18-point contract with his iPhone. Would you? - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/12/31/mom-presents-18-point-contract-with-rules-of-use-to-teenage-son-would-you-be-tempted/?fromcat=all
======
venomsnake
Countdown to a 13 year old taking the road to programming and rooting in
18..17..16..

If someday my own offspring are not able to circumvent, bypass, hack, crack or
otherwise render useless all of the monitoring and limitations I could
possibly think of to control them online in their teen years I will know that
I have failed to make them technology literate :)

